# Cleats for PD-6600



## Steel_4_the_feel (Feb 3, 2005)

PD-6600, My bike is almost done last part need is cleats what cleats do I use for these, Yellow, or can I use red (no float) any good soild cheap stiff, road shoes for under 50?

thanks


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

You can use the yellow (SM-SH11) or red (SM-SH10)...


----------

